# Using Nikon D90 as a web cam



## ronbarak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi,
Did anyone try to use Nikon D90 digital camera as a web cam ?
Bye,
Ron.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

ronbarak said:


> Hi,
> Did anyone try to use Nikon D90 digital camera as a web cam ?
> Bye,
> Ron.


Nope. Strikes me as a wee bit of overkill though. Why not get a cheapie webcam from Logitech or a competitor?

Bye,
Max


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Perhaps he wants to do something like this:

This video was shot entirely with a DSLR

Canon Digital Learning Center - Sample EOS 5D Mark II Video: Reverie


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice work indeed. Wonder how video shot with the D90 or Panny's new GH1 would fare compared to that... my guess is the Canon would excel for night work.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I wouldn't be so sure. Nikon uses the same sensor in the D90 as in the D300 which is excellent in low light environments. The Canon's footage looks good too, you'd probably be happy with either one.

Back to the original topic, I don't think a D90 would work because:
- I don't think there is a driver that can make is a USB webcam. I could be wrong though. There is a Nikon SDK that may enable this functionality
- The bandwidth requirements would be huge to stream 720p video live across the Internet.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's the specs:

Nikon D90 DSLR Camera Review - Reviews

If you look under "Other" you'll see that "Webcam" is marked with an "x" which = no.


----------



## ronbarak (Mar 4, 2009)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> Here's the specs:
> 
> Nikon D90 DSLR Camera Review - Reviews
> 
> If you look under "Other" you'll see that "Webcam" is marked with an "x" which = no.


Thanks.
Ron.


----------

